# New user woes!



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, just had my 1st ever espresso machine, a new Gaggia Classic delivered from Amazon.

Following the instructions here; http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step, to prime it, I got a loud whining noise but nothing else. No water or steam from the wand or filter.

I tried again and there's still nothing, not even a noise.

Have I got a dud?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are either of the hoses in the tank kinked or squashed ?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Are either of the hoses in the tank kinked or squashed ?


One did look a little squashed, so I straightened it out, but still the same problem.

UPDATE; I gave the tubes a suck to try remove and air bubbles. I now get steam ok, but still no water from the water or filter head. When I tried to run through the filter, there was just the steamy noise for 30 secs.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you switch the two red switches on is there a buzzing/roaring sound as the pump starts?


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like an air blockage that a pump prime will resolve

Turn the machine off and open the steam wand, then close again

Follow the priming instructions. If no luck then I'm sure we will be able to assist. Unusual for a machine to die.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks all. When I first turned it on while following the priming instructions, there was a very loud noise and hissing, but no water flow. I've tried leaving everything running a few mins but the only thing that's working is steam from the wand, but no water. There's some hissing and steam when I try to run the filter head too.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

try opening the steam a little and then pushing the water button to prime. It's a long time since I used a Classic but that was one trick I remember.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not getting any steam either now







Just had a long chat with Philips support. They suspect transportation damage so will send it back to Amazon for a replacement. If I hadn't already ordered some accessories for it I'd probably just gone for a refund and stuck with the Aeropress.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Stick with it, when you get your replacement up and running and you are drinking GOOD espresso coffee you will think it all worthwhile.

You will also get good support from members on the forum. What grinder are you using?.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, it's just so disappointing when you get a new toy and it's broken! Amazon are sending another tomorrow.. I'm using the Porlex mini grinder.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it too late to cancel?? another thought have a refund and wait for one in the for sale thread on the forum ,save you some money and the pre Phillips ones area better buy.

They come up quite frequently and are usually very well maintained. JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Is it too late to cancel?? another thought have a refund and wait for one in the for sale thread on the forum ,save you some money and the pre Phillips ones area better buy.
> 
> They come up quite frequently and are usually very well maintained. JUST A THOUGHT.


It's too late, replacement on the way, so can't fault Amazons customer support!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Best thing about Amazon - usually prices are fair but returns are easy.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got the replacement and it works!!!







Now the fun begins...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That was good service,now you can begin to enjoy "GOOD" coffee .dont forget you need to maintain ,clean and descale to look after your new machine.

Is the water in your area" HARD" Ie does it scale up your kettle? If so you need to use filter water eg BRITA or bottled water to reduce scaling in your machine.

ENJOY.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Not got all the bits n pieces yet, but just gave it a test run into a small cup. I got about 5oz in 20 secs so the grind was too course. Tasted ok though to my noob palate!

My water is very hard. If you spill some on your foot it hurts! I use a filter jug, but used mineral water in the Gaggia. I've got a blank basket ordered so will start back flushing daily. Should you flush with the cleaning powders every time?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is no need to back flush daily, in fact Gaggia do not recommend back flushing.Most people do back flush as necessary depending on how much coffee you make as the oils build up in the brew head.This can show as a bitter/stale taste to your shots.(this can be caused by other variables).You can perform a plain water B/F at any time but using cleaner Puly Caff or similar

about once a fortnight to once a month should be sufficient.

Two items worth obtaining are a stubby "Phillips" screwdriver for removing the shower plate. A 5 mm Allen/hex key for removing the shower block behind the shower plate, this enables you to scrub the components that collect the coffee oils instead of B/F . Descaling is less frequent but depends on the water you are using.

When you say "mineral" water I presume you mean ordinary bottled water. It is the minerals in water that cause scale build up.

Enough for now just enjoy your coffee:coffee:


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I used Evian bottled water.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> There is no need to back flush daily, in fact Gaggia do not recommend back flushing.Most people do back flush as necessary depending on how much coffee you make as the oils build up in the brew head.This can show as a bitter/stale taste to your shots.(this can be caused by other variables).You can perform a plain water B/F at any time but using cleaner Puly Caff or similar
> 
> about once a fortnight to once a month should be sufficient.
> 
> ...


I would go as far as suggesting replacing the shower plate screw with a stainless steel Allen/hex headed one no danger then of rounding it off unless you're a total mechanical dunce


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Getting the hang of this coffee making stuff.... almost! Just made a espresso and when I took the portafilter off it was empty, the whole puck had stuck to the shower head! I had tampered well, so what went wrong there? Another thing is when I steam milk the pitcher makes a loud, high pitched screeching noise. I use a 20oz pitcher and fill it about 1/3.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joffy said:


> Getting the hang of this coffee making stuff.... almost! Just made a espresso and when I took the portafilter off it was empty, the whole puck had stuck to the shower head! I had tampered well, so what went wrong there? Another thing is when I steam milk the pitcher makes a loud, high pitched screeching noise. I use a 20oz pitcher and fill it about 1/3.


How much coffee did you dose ( weight ) ,into what size basket, did the portafilter lock in ok? Suspect you might have over filled


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I used 17g in a double filter basket. Maybe there was more from yesterdays grind. I've only had a proper grinder a few days and finding it a pain in the ass to clean!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joffy said:


> I used 17g in a double filter basket. Maybe there was more from yesterdays grind. I've only had a proper grinder a few days and finding it a pain in the ass to clean!


Ok do you have scales that you can with the portafilter after you have dosed , just as an experiment. One possibly explanation is that there was too much coffee being dosed. Did you feel like you had to work hard to get the portafilter to lock in? How was the pour overly slow . How did the coffee looki the basket after tamping ,right up to the top or not so much ?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I have scales will try that. It locked on easily. Pour was ok, maybe a little quick about 22 secs. After tamping it wasn't full.

The puck stuck to the shower head perfectly though, just placed the portafilter back over and it came away so wasn't a complete mess!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joffy said:


> I have scales will try that. It locked on easily. Pour was ok, maybe a little quick about 22 secs. After tamping it wasn't full.
> 
> The puck stuck to the shower head perfectly though, just placed the portafilter back over and it came away so wasn't a complete mess!


Ok no worries sounds like it isn't down to massively over dosing then to be honest .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you do a cooling flush before you lock in your pf? If not do you have a temperature surfing routine?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Daren said:


> Do you do a cooling flush before you lock in your pf? If not do you have a temperature surfing routine?


Well I run some water through before. Dunno if that's a cooling flush, thought it helped to heat up? I also attach the empty pf while the Gaggia warms up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joffy said:


> Well I run some water through before. Dunno if that's a cooling flush, thought it helped to heat up? I also attach the empty pf while the Gaggia warms up.


Yep running water through it is a cooling flush. Generally until it stops flash boiling is a good thing (2-3 seconds ) . If it's flash boiling ( steaming and making boiling noise ) during the flush then it's too hot .


----------

